# Windows 10 Feature Update Version 1903 - May 2019



## Craig (Jun 10, 2019)

This has been placed on my Windows update as an optional "install when you are ready" item, 
separate from regular windows updates. I will wait until it has been in circulation for 2 - 3 months
or longer before I install it. This will allow time for customer feedback and trimming and debugging by Microsoft.


1903 is an entire replacement of Windows 10 version 1809 and after the debacle of the 1809 introduction in 
October 2018, I will not be in a rush to install 1903 until satisfied it has been thoroughly debugged and cleansed.

1903 takes a long time to download and install with several restarts. Perhaps an hour or even longer at best.
Problems have been experienced with very lengthy installs and even non-terminating installs, where the user has 
had to crash their PC and face immense problems of having to restore Windows to the previous version.


My advice- leave 1903 on ice for 2-3 months or more before installing.
!903 has an incorporated sandbox, a new feature.


Premature installation of 1903 may well conflict with many user ancillary programs that have not had time to adjust
their compatibility with 1903 yet.

End of service life for Windows 10 version 1809 is May 12 2020.


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 10, 2019)

Thanks for the advice. I have Windows 10 and I find it very slow. The only good thing on the last major update was the photo app. I can now upload photos from my camera, which I wasn't able to do before.


----------



## Don M. (Jun 10, 2019)

Waiting a bit before installing this update sounds like a good idea.  There are several "compatibility" issues being reported with this update, so it may take a few days/weeks before other software companies update their drivers, etc.  Also, it appears that this is a rather lengthy and time consuming update....could take well over an hour to download and install, so selecting a time when you have other things to do would be better than just sitting and staring at a blank screen.


----------



## Craig (Jun 10, 2019)

The only reason to install 1903 now is purely curiosity, no other reason - 1809 is working perfectly well.
Always remember the golden rule - *If it 'aint broke, don't fix it.*

1903 will receive regular updates, perhaps daily and over the next few months
Microsoft will cure any download and installation problems, bugs, discrepancies or conflicts to make 1903 stable.


----------



## retiredtraveler (Jun 11, 2019)

I've tried twice to install and can't get it to load. Yeah, I'm leaving it alone for now.


----------



## Don M. (Jul 2, 2019)

I installed 1903 today, while I was busy with other projects.  I did a backup to my external HD first, just in case...then started the install.  It took quite some time....I checked on it every 30 minutes, or so, and it took well over 90 minutes to download, install, and restart.  The first time I opened my "browsers", I got a couple of messages on Chrome and Firefox, and Edge showed all sorts of stuff that seemed of little importance.  Once I closed the browsers, then reopened them, everything seemed back to the same as it was.  So far, I haven't noticed any problems, so it appears that the initial reports of issues seem to be resolved.   Based on what I saw, it should be ok to install this update now.


----------

